# Figures or pictures in books don't show up on Kindle 1



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm new to Kindle and have downloaded a number of books from Amazon and other sites.  I don't seem to see and Figures or pictures in any books.  One book has on almost every other page a line something like this "see fig 23" after the note it just goes on with the text.  

What am I doing wrong or is it the name extension that is not letting the fig and picture though.  I do see a picture of the cover of the book but nothing else.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Rick-SAR


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The pictures may not be included in the digital file.  It would help to know what book or books you're having trouble with.

It is also possible that the illustrations are there but they're included as linked notes.  When you see something labeled 'fig 23' can you click on it?  It might take you to the relevant picture.  The back button will then return you to where you were in the text.

Ann


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Ann,

The Book is "Shelters, Shacks and Shanties" by _Dan beard_. When I go to the line with the Fig numbers and click the thumb wheel it go the the dictionary . I do see figures in the Kindle user manual however.

Thanks

Rick-SAR


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd guess, then, that when the book was converted to Kindle format, that they did NOT convert pictures. Have you checked a table of contents? Maybe they put them all in one place at the back or something?

My suggestion is, if you are really unhappy with the lack of illustrations -- and it sounds like this is a book where the pictures are important -- that you let Amazon know. If it's within 7 days since purchase, you can probably get a refund. Sometimes they'll even give a refund if it's more than that when it's a formatting issue. You can also leave feedback at the bottom of the book's page on Amazon alerting others of the lack of illustrations.

I have _The Little Prince_ and it has all the pictures. . . .of course, they're not in color, but they are there, so it is possible. The publisher just has to bother. . .

Ann


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Ann,

I think it was just the book.  No, I like it to much to send it back.  Just did not know if I did something wrong.

I'll check some other books.

Thanks again

Rick-SAR


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Ann,

I just downloaded a sample of the _Little Prince _ and all the pictures were there.

Looks like it was the book I was trying to read.

Thanks for the quick reply.

Rick-SAR


----------

